# XC Termine 2011



## racingforlife (18. November 2010)

Hallo,

wie die Überschrift schon sagt, soll hie eine Sammlung von XC Terminen erfolgen. Bis die Termine bei rad-net stehen kann es ja noch lange dauern. Bisher gefunden habe ich die folgenden Termine.


Sonntag, 5. Juni 2011Deutsche MeisterschaftAlbstadt B-W

Sonntag, 17. April 2011Int. MTB Bundesliga #1Münsingen B-W
Sonntag, 15. Mai 2011Int. MTB Bundesliga #2Saalhausen NRW
Sonntag, 11. September 2011Int. MTB Bundesliga #3Heubach B-W
Sonntag, 25. September 2011Int. MTB Bundesliga #4Bad Salzdetfurth NDS

Sonntag, 29. Mai 2011Rheinland MTB Cup #1Koblenz RLP
Samstag, 11. Juni 2011Rheinland MTB Cup #2Betzdorf RLP
Sonntag, 10. Juli 2011Rheinland MTB Cup #3Pracht RLP
Samstag, 10. September 2011Rheinland MTB Cup #4Daun RLP
Samstag, 1. Oktober 2011Rheinland MTB Cup #5Herdorf RLP
Samstag, 8. Oktober 2011Rheinland MTB Cup #6Büchel RLP

Sonntag, 22. Mai 2011SKS-NRW-Cup #1Oelde NRW
Sonntag, 19. Juni 2011SKS-NRW-Cup #2Halter NRW
Sonntag, 17. Juli 2011SKS-NRW-Cup #3Wetter NRW
Sonntag, 11. September 2011SKS-NRW-Cup #4Remscheid NRW
Sonntag, 18. September 2011SKS-NRW-Cup #5Grafschaft NRW

Weiß jemand was mit den MDC und Hessen Cup ist?

Natürlich sollen hier nicht nur Serien, sondern auch einzelne Rennen aufgelistet werden.

19.06.2011 ist in Gedern ein Lauf zum Hessen Cup

Also, von welchen Terminen wißt ihr schon???


----------



## Berrrnd (19. November 2010)

ist ja gut und schön, aber warum alles neu erfinden?

http://www.riegelhof-racing.de/race_calendar/

da sind zu jahresanfang fast alle termine zu finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailfrog (19. November 2010)

Poisonbike Cup steht auch fest!

30. Januar PBC-Ochtendung
20. Februar PBC-Adenau
13. März PBC-Kottenheim
20. März PBC-Büchel
03. April PBC-Boos


----------



## Feltracing (30. November 2010)

Hier die Termine vom Mitteldeutschland Cup  

1. Lauf 27.03.2011 Bautzen
2. Lauf . Dresden*
3. Lauf 08.05.2011 Oberhof
4. Lauf 12.06.2011 Sebnitz
5. Lauf 03.07.2011 Mertendorf (MDM).
6. Lauf 28.08.2011 Altenberg
7. Lauf 3-.4.9.2011 Dresden
8.Lauf Nordhausen*

*Termine werden noch benannt


----------



## Leinetiger (1. Dezember 2010)

Können wir das ganze vielleicht immer mit einfügen? dann muss man nicht immer ganze Seiten durchblättern?




5. Juni 2011Deutsche MeisterschaftAlbstadt B-W

17. April 2011Int. MTB Bundesliga #1Münsingen B-W
15. Mai 2011Int. MTB Bundesliga #2Saalhausen NRW
11. September 2011Int. MTB Bundesliga #3Heubach B-W
25. September 2011Int. MTB Bundesliga #4Bad Salzdetfurth NDS


29. Mai 2011Rheinland MTB Cup #1Koblenz RLP
11. Juni 2011Rheinland MTB Cup #2Betzdorf RLP
10. Juli 2011Rheinland MTB Cup #3Pracht RLP
10. September 2011Rheinland MTB Cup #4Daun RLP
1. Oktober 2011Rheinland MTB Cup #5Herdorf RLP
8. Oktober 2011Rheinland MTB Cup #6Büchel RLP

22. Mai 2011SKS-NRW-Cup #1Oelde NRW
19. Juni 2011SKS-NRW-Cup #2Halter NRW
17. Juli 2011SKS-NRW-Cup #3Wetter NRW
11. September 2011SKS-NRW-Cup #4Remscheid NRW
18. September 2011SKS-NRW-Cup #5Grafschaft NRW


30. Januar PBC-Ochtendung  #1Poisonbike Cup
20. Februar PBC-Adenau #2Poisonbike Cup
13. März PBC-Kottenheim #3Poisonbike Cup
20. März PBC-Büchel #4Poisonbike Cup
03. April PBC-Boos #5Poisonbike Cup


27.03.2011 Bautzen #1Mitteldeutschland Cup
 ....... Dresden* #2Mitteldeutschland Cup
08.05.2011 Oberhof #3Mitteldeutschland Cup
12.06.2011 Sebnitz 4#Mitteldeutschland Cup
03.07.2011 Mertendorf (MDM). 5#Mitteldeutschland Cup
28.08.2011 Altenberg 6#Mitteldeutschland Cup
3-.4.9.2011 Dresden 7#Mitteldeutschland Cup
...... Nordhausen* 8#Mitteldeutschland Cup


----------



## Tuner (1. Dezember 2010)

Feltracing schrieb:


> Hier die Termine vom Mitteldeutschland Cup
> 
> 1. Lauf 27.03.2011 Bautzen
> 2. Lauf . Dresden*
> ...



Es wird zweimal in Dresden gefahren? Bist du dir da sicher?

Stefan


----------



## sufrocky (2. Dezember 2010)

Betzdorf als zweiter Lauf zum Rheinland-MTB-Cup und gleichzeitig Rheinlandmeisterschaft findet am 12.6.11 und nicht am 11.6.11 statt!
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## racingforlife (2. Dezember 2010)

5. Juni 2011Deutsche MeisterschaftAlbstadt B-W

17. April 2011Int. MTB Bundesliga #1Münsingen B-W
15. Mai 2011Int. MTB Bundesliga #2Saalhausen NRW
11. September 2011Int. MTB Bundesliga #3Heubach B-W
25. September 2011Int. MTB Bundesliga #4Bad Salzdetfurth NDS


29. Mai 2011Rheinland MTB Cup #1Koblenz RLP
11. Juni 2011Rheinland MTB Cup #2Betzdorf RLP
10. Juli 2011Rheinland MTB Cup #3Pracht RLP
10. September 2011Rheinland MTB Cup #4Daun RLP
1. Oktober 2011Rheinland MTB Cup #5Herdorf RLP
8. Oktober 2011Rheinland MTB Cup #6Büchel RLP

22. Mai 2011SKS-NRW-Cup #1Oelde NRW
19. Juni 2011SKS-NRW-Cup #2Halter NRW
17. Juli 2011SKS-NRW-Cup #3Wetter NRW
11. September 2011SKS-NRW-Cup #4Remscheid NRW
18. September 2011SKS-NRW-Cup #5Grafschaft NRW


30. Januar PBC-Ochtendung #1Poisonbike Cup
20. Februar PBC-Adenau #2Poisonbike Cup
13. März PBC-Kottenheim #3Poisonbike Cup
20. März PBC-Büchel #4Poisonbike Cup
03. April PBC-Boos #5Poisonbike Cup


27.03.2011 Bautzen #1Mitteldeutschland Cup
....... Dresden* #2Mitteldeutschland Cup
08.05.2011 Oberhof #3Mitteldeutschland Cup
12.06.2011 Sebnitz 4#Mitteldeutschland Cup
03.07.2011 Mertendorf (MDM). 5#Mitteldeutschland Cup
28.08.2011 Altenberg 6#Mitteldeutschland Cup
3-.4.9.2011 Dresden 7#Mitteldeutschland Cup
...... Nordhausen* 8#Mitteldeutschland Cup

27.03.2011 Hessen Cup #1 Wieseck
03.04.2011 Hessen Cup #2 Naumburg
08.05.2011 Hessen Cup #3 Bad Endbach
19.06.2011 Hessen Cup #4 Gedern
03.07.2011 Hessen Cup #5 Wombach (Marathon)
07.08.2011 Hessen Cup #6 Rodheim-Bieber
18.09.2011 Hessen Cup #7 Haiger
09.10.2011 Hessen Cup #8 Roßbach


----------



## racingforlife (18. Februar 2011)

Hat jemand mal was vom MDC gehört?

Die meisten Termine sind nicht bei Rad-Net eingetragen,die Internet Seite funktioniert nicht immer und Neuigkeiten gibt es auch nicht.

Haupsächlich würde mich der Termin vom Rennen in Nordhausen interessieren.


----------



## Feltracing (19. Februar 2011)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal was vom MDC gehört?
> 
> Die meisten Termine sind nicht bei Rad-Net eingetragen,die Internet Seite funktioniert nicht immer und Neuigkeiten gibt es auch nicht.
> 
> Haupsächlich würde mich der Termin vom Rennen in Nordhausen interessieren.



Versuchs mal hier....ist die neue seite 
http://www.mdc-xc.de/home/


----------



## racingforlife (20. Februar 2011)

Danke!

Schade, kein Rennen in Nordhausen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhoen-biker (21. Februar 2011)

Auf der Hompage (mtb-hessencup.de) steht nichts davon, dass Wieseck dieses Jahr im Hessencup dabei ist? Weiß jemand was genaueres?


----------



## pirat00 (22. Februar 2011)

Dann solltest du mal unter Neuigkeiten schauen, da steht das das erste Rennen in Wieseck leider ausfallen muss!

Hier der Link dazu:
http://www.mtb-hessencup.de/index.php?p=news


----------



## rhoen-biker (22. Februar 2011)

Ok, danke. Habe ich übersehen!


----------



## sufrocky (24. Februar 2011)

Ski und Freizeit Betzdorf veranstaltet am 12.6.11 im Rahmen des Rheinland-MTB-Cups
die Landesverbandsmeisterschaften für Rheinland-Pfalz und das Saarland sowie die gemeinsame Südwestmeisterschaft!!!!!


----------



## Wiljan (27. April 2011)

Am 25/26. Juni gibt es in Groesbeek (NL) einen UCI Cat. 2 Rennen für Herren/U23, Damen und Junioren, sonst auch Hobbyfahrer, Amateur und Masters. In Groesbeek war schon mal ein Weltcup Rennen und die Strecke ist für die Niederlande denn auch sehr anspruchsvoll. Weil Groesbeek fast an die Grenze liegt von euch hoffen wir auf einzige Teilnehmer aus Deutschland.

Mehr info: http://www.mtbgelderlandzuid.nl oder info(at)mtbgelderlandzuid.nl


----------

